# Why I “dislike” facebook.



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

This is probably not the typical reason most people do not like facebook. Lately I just don’t feel like pretending everything is splendid in my life and I prefer to spend no time at all on facebook. Of course, there are those individuals whom insist you must get on facebook to see the newest photo of _"whatever"_ they posted. Eventually I give in because I have run out of excuses to “check it out” and add my comment of how cute or great their newest family photo sharing is. 

Truthfully, I don’t feel like being that person who compliments how wonderful everyone looks in their holiday family photo’s. Most people want to share “happy time” photo’s and these same photo’s often make me feel worse about my situation. I’m tired of everyone always assuming that I am so strong and doing fine. This past holiday season was pretty crappy and want to just move on from it without any reminders of how fabulous everyone else’s was.

I realize how selfish I am being, but do they really need to shove their happy memories down my throat also? Here I was spending over half of Christmas day alone and two friends text me, “Guess what I got for Christmas?” I would have loved to answer back with ‘Like I really want to know?’ However, I just did not reply at all. Although my lack of response still didn’t stop one of them from sharing.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

eh, their lives are probably not as wonderful as they want everyone to think it is either.
try and take some comfort in that.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> eh, their lives are probably not as wonderful as they want everyone to think it is either.


I've tried to convince myself of that very same concept.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

FB is boring....
It is so fake, keep that in mind. It will not take the place of real friendships or life.
I dislike it because that is where my ex started his EA. It is a fantasy world, just remember that.
I wonder how ex is doing in his relationship with OW, who is married for 4 decades now? Weird stuff. On third motorcycle, too in last year.
The world is a strange place.
Keep smiling because you will have joy again. Don't know when, but we all will. I know this because life changes constantly. Keeps us off balance and on our toes to be the best we can be. That's what it really is about.
Live well.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

I once didn't go a day with FB. Now, I see it as ridiculous and troublesome. There is no reason that I can't live without it. 
Yes, it causes stress!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I stopped going to facebook and stopped blogging after my husband's infidelity, for pretty much the same reason. I have since deleted my facebook and so has he. When people tell me to go see their pics, I just tell them I am not on facebook. Some look at me like I have 3 heads, but that's their problem.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah everyone have his own thinking i agree with facebook "often"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Toto, it sounds like the problem is with you. Nobody is holding a gun to your head and "making" you be on Facebook (or any other social networking for that matter) or "making" you comment back to people. You don't have to give in. It's a choice you are making.



TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> Truthfully, I don’t feel like being that person who compliments how wonderful everyone looks in their holiday family photo’s.


Then don't be. Delete your account and be done wtih it.



TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> Most people want to share “happy time” photo’s and these same photo’s often make me feel worse about my situation.


Nobody can make you feel inferior w/o you giving power over that. You are responsible for your own happiness.



TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> I’m tired of everyone always assuming that I am so strong and doing fine. This past holiday season was pretty crappy and want to just move on from it without any reminders of how fabulous everyone else’s was.


Again, it sounds like you are feeling bad, so when people post about their lives, you are comparing your life to theirs and it makes you feel bad because you, in fact, do feel bad about yourself. You say people are " assuming" you are fine when you are not. So have you told them that you are not fine? Most people can't mindread. If you share how you truly feel with your friends, then they will can better understand what you are going through.



TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> I realize how selfish I am being, but do they really need to shove their happy memories down my throat also? Here I was spending over half of Christmas day alone and two friends text me, “Guess what I got for Christmas?” I would have loved to answer back with ‘Like I really want to know?’ However, I just did not reply at all. Although my lack of response still didn’t stop one of them from sharing.


Nobody is "shoving their happy memories down your throat." They are just people simply posting about their life on a website. You don't have to respond to them, look at their "happy memories" or even be on the website. 

The next time someone asks you if you want to know what they got for gifts and etc, just be honest and tell them you are not interested in hearing about it. That way you will be sincere with how you really feel. On the flipside, if you get a bad vibe from someone, you can cut your friendship off with them. 

It sounds like you are unhappy right now and maybe a lil therapy will help and sunlight. Don't think that someone's happy pics on a a website to means your life sucks in comparison. We are all at different places in our lives at all times. No sense in comparing.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Facebook ruined my life.....its controlling and manipulative. I also believe that half of what you see and read is not true. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carol (Mar 8, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> Facebook ruined my life.....its controlling and manipulative. I also believe that half of what you see and read is not true.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Understand that how others judge you is about them! You have the choice to read or not. And you don't need an excuse.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I stopped going to facebook and stopped blogging after my husband's infidelity, for pretty much the same reason. I have since deleted my facebook and so has he. When people tell me to go see their pics, I just tell them I am not on facebook. Some look at me like I have 3 heads, but that's their problem.


LOL they do!!! I have friends that say I wish you had facebook because we never get to keep up with each other anymore...I'm like there's this thing called a phone...texting? Visiting? haha I also deleted my facebook, it was annoying and just all around bad for the marriage anyway...


----------



## Shane Jimison (Sep 1, 2011)

Some time social networking sites harm people in their relationship therefore I strongly dislike facebook.


----------

